# Do you all track specific details around your smokes? If so, I made an Android app to track everything that you might find useful.



## zwis212 (Jun 24, 2020)

I initially got into smoking around 8 or so months ago and really found a passion for it. When I started at first I was writing down everything in a notepad to keep track of exactly what I did so I could do it again if it was great or never do it again if it sucked.

But I didn't have the notepad when I wanted to know how I did something before or I was writing other crap in the notepad and always searching through it. Also my handwriting is so bad when I'm rushing that I can't even read it when looking back. Being a tech guy I looked for some apps out there and couldn't find one that tracked the stuff that I tracked. So I decided to try and make one.

I like to keep track of many things and tried to make it as simple as possible and quick so that I'm not fumbling with it to enter information like around spritz events and flips and rubs and all that. I wanted autosave for sure as well as syncing between devices so all my data wouldn't be gone if I switched phones or anything.

If you like to track your cooks or even track specific ones you want to remember, then please give this a go and let me know what you think. It's very early in development and I'm looking for more inspiration and ideas everyday so please send thoughts over.









						Smokin Log BBQ Journal - Apps on Google Play
					

Easily track your BBQ smoking process to improve your smoking and BBQ over time.




					play.google.com
				




Also if you don't track anything and just go with the flow let me hear how you do it haha. Is it just a feel thing?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 24, 2020)

zwis212 said:


> Also if you don't track anything and just go with the flow let me hear how you do it haha. Is it just a feel thing?




I don't have any apps don't really know what they are and wouldn't have the first idea as to how to use them. I can feel around in the dark and find my wife, experience counts. RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey Z.  I'm kinda like Ray--I'm a technology dinosaur.  
My smoking temp is almost always 240ish.  On occasion it will vary, but seldom.  When it's different, I record that smoke.
Every time I post a smoke on the forum, I copy and paste it, complete with all pics, in a Word doc and save it on my computer in my "Log of My Smokes file".  Then when I want to repeat a successful smoke, I just browse through that doc to refresh my memory.  If I make any changes during the smoke, and like them, I simply edit my Word file accordingly.
Certainly nothing fancy, but it works just fine for me.
Gary


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2020)

for us non-computer geeks!   https://www.smoking-meat.com/image-files/smoking-meat-log.pdf


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jun 24, 2020)

I like where you're going with this. I am the same way, I always make detailed notes the first time or two I try something new.  After that I pretty much just keep referencing the last entry in which my cook came out  nicely.

I have a basic template I made and use Samsung Notes because I can add pictures and search keywords in all notes within the app.  It also allows me to have sub categories for things like sauces and homemade rubs.  I've tried Google Docs because then I can access from anywhere however it's a little cumbersome to edit and search on my mobile device.

I may have to check out your app because I am always looking for an easier way of doing things.


----------



## xray (Jun 25, 2020)

Sounds great ZW. I’d surely try it but I’m on Apple instead of android. Is there an app for IOS users?

From what I read, I like the function of adding your own images, prep and rub used and time. No two pieces of meat seem to finish at the same time so that function is useful for a ballpark idea. This helps for bad planners like me.

The image and prep used would be a good visual reminder to try to replicate again. Notes scribbled in a book mean nothing to me, but If I look back at a picture I could say “Oh that was awesome! I’ll make that again.”

Any external links or built in references to safe meat temperatures?


----------



## forktender (Jun 25, 2020)

I learned to cook by taste, texture, smell and feel from my Sicilian Nona, Pappa, Mother, Aunts Uncles.
An app would be useless to me unless it was better at tasting than me, I get that there are a hundred ways to skin a cat but don't get why some people need to get away from the basics of cooking which is all about  taste, texture, smell and feel and overthink or doubt their senses. Sure there are temps and  techniques but in all honesty unless you are baking or making a souffle there are many ways to get the results you are looking for, I guess I'm more of a  trial and error kinda guy.

My wife is a self admitted horrible cook unless she follows a recipe to the "T" she doesn't have a clue how to adjust things. She gets mad at me when I walk into the kitchen and stick a spoon into what ever she is making and tell her it needs more salt, pepper, sugar, or whatever acid is being used. She is so afraid of messing up that she doesn't want to stray from the recipe. Me on the other hand I learn by mistakes and will screw up a meal attempting to make it taste right. (trust me I mess up often) But there is no right or wrong way when it comes to cooking as long as it tastes good too you and others that's all that counts so whatever road you need to travel to get to the final destination/results that you are looking for is just part of "cooking".

That's pretty much how I do everything in life, live and learn.......I guess.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 25, 2020)

All of my recipes are put into MacGourmet. I add notes to each every time I do them.


----------



## Braz (Jun 25, 2020)

Installed to my phone. I'll give it a try on my next smoke. I'm not sure how useful it will be to me since I keep recipes and such on my Windows computer.


----------



## forktender (Jun 25, 2020)

Recipes are just a guideline too me I add and subtract things all the time, I guess I'm weird because once I make something that my family and I like I remember how I made it. Really the only recipes that I follow to a "T" is my bread, pizza dough and tortilla recipes and I damn near have them memorized.​


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice visual base on the app. I kept a detailed Excel log for several years on every smoke and grill session. It helped me build a level of technique instincts to add to my well-established kitchen instincts. Equally important, it helped me track my annual charcoal usage.

I've returned to a "simple is better" focus on smoking and grilling; no spritzing, wrapping, injecting,  etc. But...I had to do all those things to learn the results of the efforts, so the app would be very useful for those building their instincts.

Nowadays I only Excel track my backyard coffee roasts. I've even simplified that effort: coffee roasted, propane heat settings for start and first crack, and total time involved to reach the crack level desired (green coffee beans talk to your ears as the roast progresses).


----------

